# New dog...



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I have a new dog in for imprinting the basics and tracking.. She belongs to a friend of mine that I train with.. She arrived yesterday and is now starting to figure things out around here.. 

Introducing.... 

Dollie von der Zahnburg..



















She's taken over Chase's toy.. Some crazy Cuz fish!!!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

pretty girl!!!

Lee


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks!!

She's doing well so far.. Tomorrow she'll do her first scent box for tracking..


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Beautiful girl, the cuz fish is also my Juli's favorite toy, squeaker never breaks!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Leesa, she's gorgeous!!!! Good luck with her! How long do you think you'll keep her?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

She's beautiful Leesa. I"m starting to think I should send Gracie to you.....um, only if I can come too....sort of defeats the purpose D'oh!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Leesa
Dollie is a very pretty girl, I'm guessing she is about 10 months old?
Wow, look at all that green grass, I should send down Shannon & Little Ray to start working the scent box with you too!!

The snow that we got on Monday & Tuesday is almost all gone today!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

She looks very young doesn't she... but she'll be 3 in June.. She's up for sale so I'm not sure how long she'll be here.. I'll be taking her to training, so we'll see how she progresses!!

Chaos is not happy that another female is in the house..


----------



## lucinde (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh, I thought she was a big puppy;o)


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Very pretty girl!! Whta a fluffy looking coat she has! Have fun!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Gorgeous girl. Wow 3??? She has a very playful puppish look to her.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow, she's pretty!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

She is a beauty!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

She looks good...glad she's settling in so well.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

WOW 3!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone!!

She acts like a 1 year old!! We're just taking it one day at a time right now..


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Does she have some Belgian in there somewhere? She's so pretty! Her legs are so solid looking-very cool!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

No, no Belgian.. Here is the pedigree for her.. except this is her litter mate.. We're in the process of adding her and hopefully another sister to the database..

pedigree 

Took her out today to work scent boxes and she's starting to understand the concept! I'll do that with her for a few more days.. Can't wait till we're moving forward with an actual track..


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Nice


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

She is a black beauty, absolutely regal.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

beautiful girl!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow Leesa - she is gorgeous and I can only manage that Chaos is a little upset... lol...

How exciting to be able to train an new dog... helps keep your skill sharp as a trainer.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Holly,

Maybe you can meet her soon! She's a wild child though.. I've got bruises all over my stomach from her bouncing off of me..


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Whatta beaut


----------

